# Also New To Ent



## SLELISON (Feb 19, 2008)

I am also new to ENT, what dx would you use for removal of retained ear tubes?


Thanks


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Feb 19, 2008)

You would usually use the same diagnosis as the reason why you put it in


----------



## sdyches (Feb 19, 2008)

69424, but if new tubes are put in after the removal of the old ones it is 69436 which includes the removal..also if it is just a removal and any patches are used, don't forget to code them..Hope this helps

It really depends on what else the Dr. does.


----------



## sdyches (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ent*

Will the tubes be removed under general anesthesia or without. Gen'l is coded 69424, but if there is a paper patch, don't forget to also code that or if new tubes are put in then the removal is included. If no anesthesia, you could possibly code as 69210 a foreign body. I really depends on what the Dr. does after the tube removal and why it is being removed. Hope this helps..

I work ENT


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Feb 20, 2008)

A retained tube can never be coded as a foreign body


----------



## SLELISON (Feb 20, 2008)

thank you all for your response.  I am coding 69424 and 69610 for the patch.  I was just having a hard time finding a dx for retained ear tubes.

thanks


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Feb 21, 2008)

385.83 would be the Dx code.


----------



## LaSeille (Mar 25, 2008)

*dx code V53.09*

385.83 is for foreign body and would not be used in this scenario.  For removal of the tubes, I use V53.09 - fitting and adjustment (which includes removal of).
    LaSeille Willard, CPC


----------

